# Grahiti in einem RCP Projekt implementieren



## Mac (9. Jan 2014)

Hallo Forenfreunde,

ich habe ein Problem bei dem ich eure Hilfe gebrauchen könnte, da ich langsam am verzweifeln bin.

Was ich entwickeln möchte, ist ein RCP Projekt mit einem Editor, in dem man ein Graphiti-diagram bearbeiten kann.

Ich weiß, wie ich das RCP-Projekt erstelle und ich weiß wie ich den graphiti-editor programmiere. Aber wie kriege ich den graphiti-editor in meinen RCP-Editor oder allgemein in meinem RCP Projekt angezeigt?

Normalerweise lege ich in der Methode "createPartControl" meiner RCP-Editorklasse das anzuzeigende Objekt an. (Ungefähr so: new Graphiti(parent) ). 

Weis jemand wie das geht?


----------



## lam_tr (23. Jan 2014)

Hi Mac,

generell geht es schon, du muss nur die Graphiti notwendigen Plug-Ins in die plugin.xml Dependencies hinzufügen.
Um Projekte erstellen zu können benötigst du aber Plug-ins wie 
org.eclipse.ui.navigator.resources. 

Gruss lam


----------

